# Muskingum river water level



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

Me and my fishing buddy are heading down from union county to do some cat fishing does anyone know what the water level is like around the zansville area thanks


----------



## jason454ci (Dec 27, 2005)

It is up around a foot and a half to two feet. Haven't been seeing alot of debris floating the last week or so.


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Just got back at 6:30am this morning from an all nighter on the river! The water levels are fine and plenty fishable! Fish are biting too!


----------



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

thanks guys, my buddy im going with grew up down there and knows plenty of good spots if the water is somewhat normal so hopefully it will work out, let ya know how i did


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

in my opinion, the river is at a perfect fishing level. i have been to the dresden pool 3 times this week and the smallmouths are hitting well. once the water clears up it will be great. i have all so caught a few channel cats on sppinerbaits. the ramp at dresden is covered in about a foot of mud, but you can still unload there. seen a few bank fisherman that looked like they were catfishin


----------



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

well it all sounds good headin up saturday morning will see how it goes


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

Has any1 been catching any bass around Malta or mconelsvill or close to there

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

had something come up didnt go but iam going for sure this weekend on my buddies boat let u know how it goes again lol


----------

